# Specialized Levo vs Haibike fatsix



## trevor1030 (May 24, 2016)

I placed an order for a 2016 full suspension haibike fat six at a LBS, they had a special for a 50th anniversary so it was 20% off... I was not aware specialized has a Levo but I was wondering if I made a proper purchase with the haibike? I liked how it rode and the haibike has 4 inch tires vs 3 inch on the Levo. They are roughly around the same price the haibike was 5200 msrp and the specialized model I was looking at was around 5400 msrp. But I did end up getting the haibike for 4500$. But as I said I was curious what the people at mtbr thought about each bike, I'll post a link to each one !

specialized - Specialized TURBO LEVO FSR COMP 6FATTIE - Wheel World Bike Shops - Road Bikes, Mountain Bikes, Bicycle Parts and Accessories. Parts & Bike Closeouts!

Haibike - https://www.e-bikeshop.co.uk/Haibike-sDuro-Full-Fat-Six-2016

the haibike from what I was told is still a new bike, and not many have been sold yet

Let me know what you guys think would be a better bike for a trail rider !

thanks again !


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

Based upon the specs it looks like an awsome ebike. Haibike rate it at 250w and only runs as a 36v, but it peaks at 80nm and 280% assist which ain't shabby! 400wh divided by a nominal 36v works out to an 11.1 ah battery which is pretty good too. As a comparison, the popular Shark packs used on many conversion kits run from 11.3 to 13.4 ah although at 52v for a corresponding higher wh rating.

I'm looking forward to a rider review......


----------



## trevor1030 (May 24, 2016)

Yea I am looking forward to it, may actually go check out specialized for the hell of it ! 

But yes a review will be done once I get it !


----------



## JVG1967 (Feb 22, 2014)

I can't comment on the Haibike but I own a Specialized Turbo Levo HT Comp 6Fattie and I absolutely love it. See this thread for pics and my comments about the bike

http://forums.mtbr.com/e-bikes/its-here-new-turbo-levo-ht-comp-6fattie-1012970.html


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Haven't ridden the "S" bike, but my time on the Yamaha Haibike was extremely pleasant. Also rode a Bosch-equipped Haibike for several weeks and it was a blast too. Don't think you can go wrong with either choice. Really pleasant thread; let's have more.


----------



## trevor1030 (May 24, 2016)

Rider the Levo today, awesome bike I like them both very much.. It comes down to purchasing the haibike for around 4800 out the door (normally 5200$ msrp) or the specialized turbo Levo for 5400 out the door. Not sure as both great bikes on is a 3 inch tire vs 4 inch. I hate making decisions like this... Still unsure and I have a deposit on both ...


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

I was at my LBS last weekend and a guy was test riding a Levo and I noticed the price was makred down to $4,599. I'm not sure if it was only a Memorial Day sale, or if they are starting to mark down last year's models.


----------



## michaeldorian (Nov 17, 2006)

matuchi said:


> I was at my LBS last weekend and a guy was test riding a Levo and I noticed the price was makred down to $4,599. I'm not sure if it was only a Memorial Day sale, or if they are starting to mark down last year's models.


Do you know if this was the Levo Turbo Comp FSR?


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

michaeldorian said:


> Do you know if this was the Levo Turbo Comp FSR?


No - I didn't pay that much attention, I was picking up my Camber Comp Carbon from it's yearly service - but I did notice how excited the guy was coming back from his test ride on it.


----------



## michaeldorian (Nov 17, 2006)

matuchi said:


> No - I didn't pay that much attention, I was picking up my Camber Comp Carbon from it's yearly service - but I did notice how excited the guy was coming back from his test ride on it.


Nice. Full suspension though?


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

michaeldorian said:


> Nice. Full suspension though?


I thought it was, it was on sale for $4,599 so I'm assuming it was.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

I rode a Bulls fat bike with Bosch at the San Diego Expo and was amazed by how fast it accelerated to its top assisted speed of 20 mph, but fat bikes aren't needed (FOR ME) in Socal, so not interested. I'd imagine the range suffers from the extra weight and "traction".


----------



## bplaizier (Feb 1, 2011)

These are exactly the two bikes i'm looking at as well. I've demoed the levo and i really like it. I do wish it came with a display but the app is pretty cool. The thing I really like about the bike is is rode awesome on the downhill. I think for the most part most ebikes will be comparable on the ups, its the downs and handling that will be the big difference. My brother has a Salsa Bucksaw and if the Haibike full fatsix handled like that i would probably get that bike. The problem is, i would like to ride one before spending that kind of money on a bike. unfortunately i don't know anyone in the states that has one. My dealer said he thinks he will get them the first part of July, so we will see! I really to like the stealth look of the levo with battery and motor hidden so well. So i hope to have a levo or Full Fatsix in my garage by the end of the year, i just wish there was more as much info on the full fatsix as there was on the Levo.

matuchi 

what shop was selling the levo for that price?


----------



## syl3 (Apr 23, 2008)

If you don't need the longer travel of the LEvo, then haibike is a great choice, in the winter you need all the tire clearance you can get, and you can always put 3" for summer


----------



## trevor1030 (May 24, 2016)

So the predicament I am in is the shop near me had a sale for their 20th anniversary so the haibike was around 5200$ retail. After 15% for their sale it was I believe around 4900$ or so maybe 4980$ or something around there. The Levo specialized (non carbon) I found for 5400$ + tax (500-600$) give or take. A friend of mine works at a specialized authorized retailer, he told me he can do 5400$ out the door.... Which is not a bad deal especially for the bike you get. My whole thing was I got a call from LBS they said the haibike would be there early to mid July. And the Levo is at dealers now, I found another at another shop who would honor the same price... 5400$ out the door. I am not sure if I want to wait as I ordered the haibike may 28th but since that was the weekend it was actually ordered around the 2nd or the 3rd, so in my eyes I was upset as I was quoted 2-3 weeks on the haibike. But I can find the Levo at 2 shops in my size in stock. I am not sure if I wanna wait for the haibike as it may be more rare, or if I should buy the Levo, the Levo I was told won the first ebike race at the sea otter classic which makes sense 3" tires vs 4" but the haibike I demoed and fell in love with, it was the first fat tire ebike I rode and the Levo after. I am still unsure to this date, debating on going back to one of the Levo shops and buy that and get my deposit back for the haibike... I am still unsure and I think they are both great bikes and I do not know which bike to go with. I hope I make the right choice and every night I still debate between these two bikes....

What do you guys think? If it would help it would be my first "legit" ebike or even mountain bike for that matter. I did like the haibike for if I happen to go into other terrain but local trails around me should be fine with the Levo. The fat tire seems so damn comfy and nice. I hate choosing 😡😡😡


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

bplaizier said:


> matuchi
> 
> what shop was selling the levo for that price?


I was at a Mike's Bikes.


----------



## uhoh7 (May 5, 2008)

Both are great bikes. I think the turbo levo might be slightly more high end, and easier to find


----------



## trevor1030 (May 24, 2016)

Yea I'm thinking of maybe getting the Levo


----------



## bplaizier (Feb 1, 2011)

The haibike full fat six just got in my local shop today and I'm going to be checking out tomorrow. I'm excited, they thought it wouldn't be here for a few more weeks. It will be the first time to see it in the wild! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## trevor1030 (May 24, 2016)

Any updates on how you like the haibike full fatsix ? I am supposed to pick up a turbo Levo FSR compfattie tomorrow morning. Still having doubts but I am told the Levo is a better bike. Plus comes with dropper seat post, and I am getting the bike for 5200$ out the door brand new. 

I will keep this updated.


----------



## Neldar (Sep 15, 2009)

trevor1030 said:


> Any updates on how you like the haibike full fatsix ? I am supposed to pick up a turbo Levo FSR compfattie tomorrow morning. Still having doubts but I am told the Levo is a better bike. Plus comes with dropper seat post, and I am getting the bike for 5200$ out the door brand new.
> 
> I will keep this updated.


I have the same Levo. Great bike, love the stealthy integrated battery and the mission control app. You're getting a good price too. Don't look back!


----------



## bplaizier (Feb 1, 2011)

So I have FINALLY been able to try both bikes (Levo & Full Fatsix) in the dirt on the same trails and both are really great bikes. Both handle like normal bikes and both have a similar feeling mid drive systems although i like the Yamaha a little better. The Levo uses the brose motor and the Full Fatsix uses the Yamaha motor. Both are good at delivering smooth assist to make the bike feel like a normal bike. The brose felt a little weaker to me on steep hills and seemed like it was almost being over worked, but only on a very steep hill that i normally walk but was able to climb on both bikes.

*Levo*
cons:
-no display
-no button to adjust assist level, have take hands off bike to, don't like that you have to strap your $600 dollar phone to your bike or buy an equally expensive Garmin to really see what your bike is doing. it is also hard to do anything with your phone with riding gloves on as well.
-brakes seemed under powered for the heavier bike and faded badly
-just for me, i'm not a fan of sram shifters, but they worked fine
-going up a very steep hill in turbo and in the biggest ring in back, motor and chain made weird noises almost like motor was really struggling and sounded like the chain was going to break from cross chaining.
-look weird to ride without battery(not that you would do that often)
-slightly harder to remove battery

good:
-like the plus tires, bike handles well
-fox suspension is good
-mission app lets you set time or distance and how much percent of battery you want when you are done so in theory you don't ever run out of battery
-battery and motor placement make more like a normal bike.
-wheel sensor bolted on the rear brake hub and not the spoke, less likely to come off or get damaged
-can fit a water bottle on the frame and has a tool set under water bottle cage.

*Full Fatsix*
cons:
-no dropper seat post (can easily add one)
-can't think of any other cons, some might not love the looks of the battery and motor but i don't mind it at all.

Pros:
-great components, i prefer a shimano drive train
-brakes, the magura brakes have great reviews on the internet for good stopping power and with a heaver bike you need it.
-suspension works great although you don't have much other choice than the bluto for this bike
-handles amazing
-can change assist settings on the bar, 
-has a display that show many things but my favorite are 1. how much battery percent is left 2. how many estimated miles left 3. how hard the motor is working 4. a simple clock.
-LOVE the fat tires and full suspension
-remote fork lock out
-like the 2 rings upfront, i don't get the single ring craze these days. helps keep cross chaining to a minimum i think.

So before riding them I thought i would have liked the Levo better, but i don't. It is a good bike but to me the fat tires with full suspension is just more fun. I really can't say anything bad about the Haibike. It blew me away how fun it was. Since the Levo is made by specialized there is a lot more info on them now and many more reviews on them and might be more easy getting your hands on one...? It is a good bike but I don't like that there is no display and i worry that there could be problems with there first go at an ebike, maybe this is unfounded but first years at anything there can be a learning curve. Although there is not as many reviews on the Full FatSix, Haibike and Yamaha have been around for several years making ebikes and there are well know in Europe for being one of the best ebikes you can buy.

With a local Haibike dealer that gave me a great deal on one, (i was out the door for less than $5k), i had to get the Full Fatsix and I don't regret it. It is an awesome bike that is more fun than i thought it would be, I'm loving the big tires and everything about it. The only thing i might add is a dropper post. I'm also getting a wrap that keeps the battery warm in the winter for riding in the snow. One thing I liked about the Full Fatsix is how it looks like a normal bike with the battery off the bike and with the 2 rings up front pedals as good or better than my current mountain bike. This is probably not a big deal to most because who rides and ebike without a battery??? but to me it is because there are some trails that i like to ride in Moab that don't allow ebikes so i can still ride the bike and leave the battery home when i do. You would probably be happy with either bike but for me i'd get the Full Fatsix, i know there hard to come buy, my dealer was only able to two out of the 4 he wanted. Haibike told him they are more popular they expected are selling fast.


----------



## uhoh7 (May 5, 2008)

Great write-up, TY sir, and congrats 

My All Mtn Plus should ship shortly, it does have a dropper, but 27 plus tires instead of full fat and 150mm travel. Yum yum 


0082596_haibike_sduro_allmtn_plus_275_electric_mountain_bike_2016 by unoh7, on Flickr


----------



## bplaizier (Feb 1, 2011)

uhoh7 said:


> Great write-up, TY sir, and congrats
> 
> My All Mtn Plus should ship shortly, it does have a dropper, but 27 plus tires instead of full fat and 150mm travel. Yum yum
> 
> ...


I debated on that bike as well but two reasons i didn't get it. First and most important, it wasn't in stock yet and i didn't want to wait. 2nd i just loved the fat tires more than i thought i would after i rode it and i figure if i really want to i can build some 27.5+ rims to put on if i want in the future.

The 120mm travel worried me a bit but after riding it with the 4.0 tires it has all the suspension i need. I'm sure you will love that bike as i love mine! Haibike does a great job and i like the Yamaha a little better than the boch and brose motor...but personal preference as all are good.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

When I first saw the Levo FSR, I immediately decided thats the bike I want. My current rig is a 2014 Stumpy EVO 29. So it makes sense!

But when I got really serious about buying one, I search high and low to where I could demo the Levo FSR (Brose), Haibike Xduro (Bosch), and Haibike Sduro (Yamaha). Luckily I got to try each one in a recent dirt demo close to where I live. I liked the Sduro model with the Yamaha motor the most. It had more torque than the Levo, and the power delivery felt more natural compared to the Xduro.

With that said, this is what I ordered! It should be here in 5 days, I cant wait!


----------



## jsalas2 (Nov 29, 2008)

joining


----------



## trevor1030 (May 24, 2016)

I went ahead and purchased the turbo Levo, and I am in love with it so far. I had ordered the haibike full fatsix 2/3 months ago and my bike shop told me 2 weeks same as the haibike rep. 

So I am a little agitated it took so long, to get in. I was also tired for waiting for a bike and to be honest I think the specialized has better components but it is more expensive. I managed to get the turbo Levo out the door for around 4800$ which in my eyes was killer. If I was not able to get the specialized at this price I may have debated the haibike. 

I was just bummed out that the company on my demo ride told me 2 weeks to order it and it showed up a few days ago at my LBS and I placed the order may 28/29th. But I love my Levo and still think both bikes are great ! 

Happy riding


----------

